# Soybeans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This author stresses the importance of seed selection ...especially if you have SCN in your fields.

Regards, Mike

Seed Selection Key to Managing Disease, High Yields


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I think that is true no matter what crop you are planting.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, I think that is true no matter what crop you are planting.


No doubt about it, it pays dividends to research the seed that one tends to plant in their particular area. It will certainly save money and extra work(spraying and yield loss).

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I can't tell you how much time and energy that I have spent selecting the seed that I plant in my row crops. Just trying to match what works in my region with my different soils on different farms is exhausting but it definately pays off. Unfortunately, I never spent nearly that amount of time on my hay seedings and still had pretty decent crops. I am sure they could have been better. Oh, and did I mention my fertility program? It's never ending. Mike


----------

